# Psalm 23



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

_A Psalm of David._



> Here is the children's psalm, and which is, in very deed, a noted song of all the children of God. Behold, (1.) New-covenant relation to God, as a full and everlasting security against hurtful wants, ver. 1. (2.) Pleasant experience of God's acting up to his new-covenant character, in disposing of, directing, assisting, feasting and comforting his people, ver. 2-3, 5. (3.) Well-grounded hopes of God's careful and seasonable supplies; of his comfortable presence and help amidst distress and death; of the perpetual and everlasting manifestation of his mercy and grace to us-ward; and of our endless nearness to, and immediate enjoyment of him, ver. 1, 4, 5-6.
> 
> While I sing, let me think, as before God, whether I have the experimental knowledge of all these things. Let my soul be as a daughter of the horse-leech, crying mightily, Give, give what is good. And let me, in all these forms, taste and see that God is good.[align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]



Psalm 23:1-6

Tune: Crimond - attached

1 The Lord's my shepherd, I'll not want.
2 He makes me down to lie
In pastures green: he leadeth me
the quiet waters by.

3 My soul he doth restore again;
and me to walk doth make
Within the paths of righteousness,
ev'n for his own name's sake.

4 Yea, though I walk in death's dark vale,
yet will I fear none ill:
For thou art with me; and thy rod
and staff me comfort still.

5 My table thou hast furnished
in presence of my foes;
My head thou dost with oil anoint,
and my cup overflows.

6 Goodness and mercy all my life
shall surely follow me:
And in God's house for evermore
my dwelling-place shall be.

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

A most beloved psalm. I once heard it performed during the Military Tatoo in the Edinburgh Castle to the tune Crimond, which was a memorable moment in my life. 

Besides the wonderful Scottish metrical version, I also enjoy the version from Ainsworth's Psalter, which I have a recording of from the Plimoth Plantation:



> 1 Jehovah feedeth me, I shal not lack.
> 2 In grassy folds, he down dooth make me lye:
> he gently-leads me, quiet waters by.
> 3 He dooth return my soul: for his name sake,
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Psalm 23 - 2nd tune*

St. Columba - attached


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

Charles Spurgeon's _Treasury of David_ on Psalm 23

Matthew Henry's Concise Commentary on Psalm 23


----------

